# Weird Anubias Rot



## m189 (Apr 27, 2009)

So....being reletively new to planted tanks, I made sure to read all about the appropriate plants for a low tech tank. 
For anubias, all sources said to just make sure to not bury the rhizome. Of the 6 little anubias plants I had, 4 had their rhizome a millimeter or two above the substrate and were teathered to the bottom by their roots that were planted into the substrate. One was left floating and the last had its roots and rhizome wedged in between a couple rocks so that it would stay there. 
Well....within 2 days, 3 of the anubias with planted roots started rotting right at the rhizome. The base of the leaf stalks also turned really mushy and the entire area around the rhizome looked like it was surrounded by a thin layer of foggy jelly. Touching these plants immediately caused then to fall apart. The roots planted in the substrate had basically turned black and rotted. I removed the destroyed anubias, and left the remaining ones as they were. Now, 4 weeks later. The last anubias with its roots planted started to rot in the same way as the others, and I found that the one in the rocks also disintegrated to the touch. I think I might be able to save the last substrate planted one. It's roots have basically rotted away leaving only the thin inner strand of the root core, but a good part of rhizome seems ok. I pulled it out of the substrate and sort of mixed the roots and rhizome in with a clump of java moss at the bottom of the tank so that it says in one place. Basically, I only have a healthyfree foating one and a half dead one "planted" in java moss. I want to make sure I don't loose these as well. 

Has anyone else had this experiance? Is anubias really that sensitive to having any part of the plant buried? 

Though I have thrown away all the leaves that fell off the mushy rhizomes, is there any way to save these leaves in case my remaining two anubias rhizomes decide to turn to goo as well? The leaves of the anubias where always green, even with the rhizome turned into mush. 

Should I leave the one in the java moss or will it get smothered?
Should the free floating one be attached to something or will it be ok. I'll probably leave it as is since it is the only one that has not started dying yet. 

Help! I know these are a lot of questions, but I'm scared to loose my remaining anubias nana narrow leaf....especially becasue everyone seems to think they are an indestructible plant. Mine are just goo. 

-M189-


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

_Anubias_ are susceptible to rot. it is generally best avoid having any part of the rhizome within or touching the bottom substrate, although some species seem to prefer to develop roots down into the gravel/mud. i have seen this with the larger arrowhead-leaved ones, such as _hastifolia_. 

i have lost a number of (expensive!) _Anubias_ to rot. 

you might try excising the entire spoiled area with a sharp blade, and giving the plant a quip dip in hydrogen peroxide to kill those rot germs.


----------



## m189 (Apr 27, 2009)

uh oh, doesn't look good, one of the floating anubias rotted away. I'm hoping the other one holds on....I cut off the leaf stems above the rot and tossed them in to float around in the tank. I'll take them out as soon as they start to rot, but I am holding on to some (very) remote hope they they might just throw out roots, a rhizome and resume life....hey, at least they're still green!. Maybe I should throw some rooting hormone on the ends. 

One tiny anubias with a rhizome, three leaves, and some crippled roots is all that's left....come on baby...pull through. Any last resort measures to save these guys. 
I don't have any potassium permanganate, hydrogen peroxide, or other stuff people have recomended as an antibacterial plant dip, but I gave the rhizome of the remaining sufferer a quick swabbing with some vinegar to hopefully kill some of the germs. It's the only thing I could think of that might do some good without killing the plant outright (hopefully not). Oh well. At least my other plants are doing fine. 

-M189-


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

m189 said:


> ..., but I gave the rhizome of the remaining sufferer a quick swabbing with some vinegar to hopefully kill some of the germs.


This will likely not help the situation. 3% hydrogen peroxide is relatively cheap at the drug store, and should be readily available to you.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

I have only had this happen to me once. I had gotten a package of anubias in the swap and shop and within 2 days the rhizome had the jelly foggy stuff you are talking about around the rhizome and the rhizome was squishy basically melted away when you touched it. It was 5 plants and all of them did this. I had just tossed them in my tank when I had gotten them and let them float.

I would imagine that if the rhizome was not cut carefully or with a sharp enough blade and got crushed a bit this could start a rotting process.


----------



## Rizzy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi every one. 
I m new to this forum. I found this forum while searching for solution to same problem with Anubis plant in my aquarium.
To be honest, I have no idea so far what is cause of this problem. My Anubis were tied to bog wood and lava rock. One was free floating. All died within a week because of rhizome rot.


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

i found that if you tie them too tight it can lead to the rot. I only use superglue now. You should cut the rotten parts out. I like to cap the end of the cut with superglue also


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

This is one of the reasons why I quarentine my anubias when I get them. Normally I don't with other plants, but I really don't want plants rotting in my tank. Generally if you can smell something off in the package they came in, or any other sign of questionability, set them aside for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I had the same thing happen with one of mine - the jelly, rot, leaves falling off, etc.

However, a side shoot off the main stem seemed unaffected, and the plat appears to be doing fine now (this happened months ago). I never really did anything, aside from remove the leaves from the tank once they fell off.

*shrugs*


----------

